# which is your favourite:



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

r32, r33 or r34?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

r33 is the best. 400r


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

R35.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Oh come on! where is the R31?!? Bloody hell.....


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

Owned both a R33 and R34. 

Prefer the R34. Feels lighter, more agile and slightly more aggressive...

But, there's something to be said about a sorted R32 GTR vspec. 

Each to their own!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

Depends what for..

r32 GT-R is a very nice track car
the 33 is my favorite skyline
the 34 is a sexy skyline..

Personally I love the 33 and 34 equally.. well maybe a small bias towards the 33..


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

the R33 GT-R is the best looking-smoothest skyline on the market.......hands down..


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

R31 Station wagon! Has to be lol j/k!

R31 GTS-R Me thinks


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

well nzmodore, since they aint got taht on the thing, pick 33 who the hell thought of bringin this kind of poll anyways.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Nope picked the 32, Since I've just got a good price on a RB25 front cut....hey then I can post pics of me hitting the front cut with a hammer....hehe that would stir up the forum.....


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

how much did you get for it? i wanna compare with the ones that can be bought in oki. just to see what im dealing with..


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

$1700 AUS at auction ($800 US), its in fairly bad shape (the body) but the engine and gearbox (which is what I'm after) look fine.....

RB20DET Engine goes for $800AUS.....


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

800 usd is good, and what's 800aus in american dollars


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Thats just the block with no turbo and stuff like p/s pump etc


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

equals about $400 ish US, personally I wouldn't bother with a RB20 at all, but everybody to their own...


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

if i can find out what shipping and handling prices can be, i got friends in okinawa where i can get engines, sr or rb very cheap, but i wanna know how the shipping costs go for so i can figure the total cost.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

I live in the Okinawa Prefecture and I can tell you that shipping an engine will not be cheap. I ship things home all the time and its no unusual to spend $80 for around 25 kilos.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

weight weight and more weight...R32 is what its about, plus, in a year im gonna buy one(the GTS-t 4 drifting)


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

scourge said:


> *I live in the Okinawa Prefecture and I can tell you that shipping an engine will not be cheap. I ship things home all the time and its no unusual to spend $80 for around 25 kilos. *


where on okinawa?


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Well, I am on Ishigaki for about 23 more hours. Then, I will go to Shikoku for a few days and then return to the US next Friday. I have no desire to go back.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

scourge said:


> Well, I am on Ishigaki for about 23 more hours. Then, I will go to Shikoku for a few days and then return to the US next Friday. I have no desire to go back.


I hear you brother...
what prefecture is Shikoku in?

Im up above you in south Osaka...
I head home in about 2 months, but soon(a few years) will return to teach full-time


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Dan-zig said:


> I hear you brother...
> what prefecture is Shikoku in?


I was in Ehime but I am back in the US now. I lived in Osaka and went to Kansai Gaidai back in 2001. I will be bck in July of next year with my teaching license so I can dind something more permenant than JET. I plan on gettng a Leopard (M30) for my next car.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

Did you teach English? Who did you teach to? What program or organization do you teach through? I guess this should be a PM...

日本語わかりますか? アメリカ人ですか？


----------



## GTR032 (Dec 2, 2003)

Carlo mate,

You know 32 GTR's kick arse!! hehe

Jono



DrCarlo said:


> Depends what for..
> 
> r32 GT-R is a very nice track car
> the 33 is my favorite skyline
> ...


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

JET Program http://www.jetprogram.org


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

WHERE IS THE R31!!!!!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

here >> R - 3 - 1 -R31. happy? j/k


----------



## Nick (Dec 30, 2003)

Has to be the R34 every time


----------



## Buster (Dec 30, 2003)

Nick said:


> Has to be the R34 every time


I reckon you would swap yours for a 550bhp R33 though Nick !


----------



## Moschops (Dec 30, 2003)

The R33 gets my vote, followed by the R32 then the R34. There's only a gnats **** between 2nd and 3rd...


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

R34 get my vote, but they're all GOOD!


----------

